# Contact details



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Does anyone have an email address for Hymer in Germany to ask a technical question about our van please.
I have search but can only come up with dealers.
James


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Contact
HYMER Aktiengesellschaft
Postfach 1140
D-88339 Bad Waldsee

Telephone numbers:
Sales-Branch: +49 (0) 7524/999-106
Service-Center: +49 (0) 7524/999-116
Customer-Service: +49 (0) 7524/999-360
Administration: +49 (0) 7524/999-0

Telefax: +49 (0) 7524/999-220

http://www.hymer.com/cms/en/company/contact.html

Hope the above help
Dave p


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.hymer.com/cms/en/company/contact.html

also useful:

http://www.hymer.com/cms/DE/hymer-welt/campingpletze-finden.html

tony


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

You would always be welcome to contact ourselves or another Hymer dealer as we can always forward your enquiry on through the contacts we have and forward a response to you.

If I can be of any help, just PM me.

Regards,
Chris


----------

